# Eigenbau-Filter



## Frankia (6. Nov. 2008)

Nachdem ich stundenlang das Forum studiert habe kamen die Filter "über mich".
Eine schlaflose Nacht....
Folgende Fragen habe ich noch:
Ich stelle mir einen 3 Kammer-Filter vor, den mir ein Bekannter aus Edelstahl schweißt.
Bei einem Teichvolumen von ca. 10 cbm sollte er die Größe 120 x 75 x 75 cm vor - reicht das??? 
1. Kammer - Bürsten
2. Patronenfilter
3. Aquaclay  und oder Zeolith.

Betrieb über Schwerkraft, wobei die Pumpe in der letzen Kammer installiert wird (Aquamax 10000). 
Wo installiere ich meine UV-Lampe, die bei meinem bisherigen Filter, Biotec 10, der gepumt wurde,  vor dem Filter angebaut war.
Über Schwerkraft kann ich diese Lampe, eine Bitron 25,  wohl kaum bedienen. 
Muß die Kammer mit den Patronenfilter  direkt abgepumt werden oder reicht die Schwerkraft aus, dass genügend Wasser in die 3. Kammer fließt.??? 
Man beachte, dass die 3. Kammer von einer leistungstarken Pumpe geleert wird und dort die Gefahr besteht, dass sie trocken läuft.
Danke für Euere Hilfe!

@ 
Reinhold


----------



## herbi (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Reinhold,...

dieses Medium kenn ich nicht "Aquaclay",....!?
Aber wenn ich Google besuche dann kommen da solche Kügelchen,...! Ist es das,...?

Also,...ich persönlich würde die zweite Kammer mit Helix bestücken und die letzte mit den Patronnen,...!!!

Die Pumpe würde ich aber in das Rohr zum Teich einsetzen,...! Also in den Rücklauf,...!

Aber unser Experten werden sich bestimmt noch dazu äußern,...!

Meine Filteranlage: US III - Pumpe - 200liter Helix - Patronnenfilter

Zur UVC,...habe meine etwas umgebaut und die sitzt im Rücklauf zum Teich,...sone Art Tauchstrahler,....!! Also in Schwerkraft,....!!!

Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bischen weiterhelfen,...!


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

hi



> Meine Filteranlage: US III - Pumpe - 200liter Helix - Patronnenfilter
> 
> Zur UVC,...habe meine etwas umgebaut und die sitzt im Rücklauf zum Teich,...sone Art Tauchstrahler,....!! Also in Schwerkraft,....!!!



sehr gute wahl herbi.   

kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## Frankia (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reinhold,...
> 
> dieses Medium kenn ich nicht "Aquaclay",....!?
> Aber wenn ich Google besuche dann kommen da solche Kügelchen,...! Ist es das,...?
> ...



Hallo Herbi,
vielen Dank für den schnellen Tipp. An die Möglichkeit der UV-Lampe im Auslauf habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber widerspricht es nicht der Gebrauchsanleitung. Dort steht nämlich, dass die UV-Lampe vor den Filtermedien eingebaut werden soll, da das UV-Licht die Schwebalgen abtötet und "verklumpt" damit diese dann in einem der Filtermedien herausgefiltert werden.
Bei der Installaltion im Wasserrücklauf wurde den der "verklumpte" Algenschmutz zurück ins Wasser transportiert?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Vampyr (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Nabend Reinhold,

meiner Ansicht nach reicht es aus, die UV-C-Lampe nur während der Algenblüte bzw wenn diese beginnt.

Das Problem bei den Dingern ist einfach, dass sie beinahe alles lebende, was da durchfließt abtötet incl. der nützlichen Bakterien im Teichwasser.

Wenn ich das mit den Algen richtig vertsanden habe, gehen die wohl teilweise komplett durch den Filter ohne abgebaut zu werden, wenn sie klein genug sind. Da dürfte es an sich auch ausreichen, wenn die UV-Lampe die verbleibenen Algen nach dem Filter röstet also abtötet und die Reste beim 2. Durchlauf abbaut.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## herbi (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Reinhold,...



> Bei der Installaltion im Wasserrücklauf wurde den der "verklumpte" Algenschmutz zurück ins Wasser transportiert




...und irgendwann wieder in den Filter zurück gepumpt,....!

Ich weiß die Experten sagen es anders,...aber bei mir funzt es wirklich ich merke auch keine Klumpen an Algen und so,....!

Allerdings habe ich meine UVC etwas modifiziert,...das heißt ich hab sie umgebaut und als Tauchstrahler in den Rücklauf gehängt,....!


Ich traue mir gar nicht schreiben ,..das ich nur eine 18 Watt Birne drin habe,...!


----------



## Frankia (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Reinhold,
> 
> meiner Ansicht nach reicht es aus, die UV-C-Lampe nur während der Algenblüte bzw wenn diese beginnt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christoph,
danke für Deine Antwort. Ich denke, mit Deinem Vorschlag kann ich gut leben
und werde die UV-Lampe wirklich, entgegen den Empfehlungen, in den Rücklauf einbauen.  

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Vampyr (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Reinhold,
mir ist beim Durchlesen deines Anfangsposts aufgefallen, dass du zur Vorfilterung Bürsten benutzen willst.
Davon würde ich dir abraten wollen, da Bürsten ein überholtes Prinzip mit einigen Nachteilen ist.
Zuerst ist es sehr mühsehlig die Bürsten zu reinigen. Weiterhin verbrauchen sie sehr viel Platz im Gegensatz zu aktuellen Vorfilterungen und sind u.U. nicht ganz so effektiv. Ein Filter steht oder fällt mit der Vorfilterung.

Als günstige gute Alternativen würde ich dir zum Siebfilter raten.
Da gibt es zu einen den Bogensiebfilter, wo das dreckige Wasser über ein gebogenes Sieb fließt und den Dreck grösten Teils mit nach unten reißt.
Nachteil hierbei ist, dass man ihn ab und zu mal mit einem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen muss und er schwer in Schwerkraftanlagen zu integrieren ist (Es gibt da ein paarLösungen mittels Schwimmer, mit denen ich mich aber nicht so wirklich anfreunden kann).
Die 2. variante währe ein selbstreinigender Siebfilter, wie ich ihn auch benutze.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18643
Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass er perfekt in Schwerkraftanlagen integrierbar ist und das Sieb ständig durch den eingebauten Spülrotor freispült. Nachteil ist die benötigte 2. Pumpe und deren Stromverbrauch.
Letztendlich gibts auch noch den Trommelfilter. Das ist im Grunde mein Sifi, nur dass die Spüldüsen fest sind und die Trommel rotiert. Den trommelfilter würde ich nicht empfehlen, da er alle postiven Merkmale meiner Variante hat, aber noch einen zusätzlichen Motor zur Drehung der Trommel benötigt.

Alle 3 Varianten lassen sich recht einfach und günstig nachbauen. Am Besten, du benutzt mal die Suchfunktion, da gibt es einige schöne gut dargestellte Beispiele.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Frankia (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Als günstige gute Alternativen würde ich dir zum Siebfilter raten.
Da gibt es zu einen den Bogensiebfilter, wo das dreckige Wasser über ein gebogenes Sieb fließt und den Dreck grösten Teils mit nach unten reißt.
Nachteil hierbei ist, dass man ihn ab und zu mal mit einem Hochdruckreiniger reinigen muss und er schwer in Schwerkraftanlagen zu integrieren ist (Es gibt da ein paarLösungen mittels Schwimmer, mit denen ich mich aber nicht so wirklich anfreunden kann).
Die 2. variante währe ein selbstreinigender Siebfilter, wie ich ihn auch benutze.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18643
Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass er perfekt in Schwerkraftanlagen integrierbar ist und das Sieb ständig durch den eingebauten Spülrotor freispült. Nachteil ist die benötigte 2. Pumpe und deren Stromverbrauch.
Letztendlich gibts auch noch den Trommelfilter. Das ist im Grunde mein Sifi, nur dass die Spüldüsen fest sind und die Trommel rotiert. Den trommelfilter würde ich nicht empfehlen, da er alle postiven Merkmale meiner Variante hat, aber noch einen zusätzlichen Motor zur Drehung der Trommel benötigt.

Alle 3 Varianten lassen sich recht einfach und günstig nachbauen. Am Besten, du benutzt mal die Suchfunktion, da gibt es einige schöne gut dargestellte Beispiele.

Gruß Christoph[/QUOTE]
Hallo Christoph
Danke für Deinen Tipp. 
Dein selbstgebauter SIFI sieht ja schon professionell aus. Da ich leider nicht die Connection zu solchen Helfern habe und auch nicht schweißen kann, bin ich beim Eigenbau etwas überfordert. Da bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit dass ich so ein Gerät kaufe?? .
Aber ich werde trotzdem hier im Forum weiter nach Anleitungen für Selbstbau suchen in der Hoffnung, dass mit jemand beim schweißen hilft.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Vampyr (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Reinhold,
das mit dem Schweißen ist kein Problem, da die orginalen Sifi-patronen auch aus Plastik sind. Das kann man mit einfachen Mitteln bearbeiten und auch fügen. Bei meinem Schlammsauger habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit heißkleber gemacht. Damit sollta man aber nicht sparsam sein.
Irgendwo im netz habe ich auch eine Version aus Plexiglas gesehen.
Der mann hat sich die Spülrotor auch selbst gebaut (ich habe einen Gartenbewässerer von gardena nebst Winkeln und Rohren benutzt) und hatte mit Stahlkugellagern ziemliche Probleme das Ganze zum Laufen zu bekommen (bei mir lief alles beim 1. Versuch).
Falls du Hilfe brauchst, kannst du dich gern an mich wenden.

Gruß
Christoph

P.S. du kannst die Sifis auch hier kaufen. Aber 400€ währen mir da eindeutig zuviel.


----------



## Frankia (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

 
Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich wieder zurückmelden. Nach tagelangem Lesen im Forum habe ich einmal eine Skizze eingefügt, wie ich mir meinen Filter vorstelle. Mein Teichinhalt beträgt ca. 10 qbm. 
Bisher hatte ich einen Biotec 18 und eine Aquamax 10000, die auf dem Grund des Teiches lag. Neu soll im nächsten Frühjahr ein BA eingebaut werden, d.h der Filter wird über Schwerkraft anlaufen. 

 
Offen ist im Moment noch die Frage, wie ich das Wasser wieder mit der Pumpe in den Teich zurückbefördere.
Reicht es aus, wenn ich die Pumpe in der Filterkammer mit den Patronen unterbringe, oder muß das Wasser das durch die Patronen fließt, direkt dort, über einen entsprechenden Anschluß, mit der Pumpe direkt abgesaugt werden?

Ich denke hier an die Gefahr, dass bei entsprechender Verschmutzung der Filterpatronen die Durchflussmenge zu gering ist und beim normalen Abpumpen, die Gefahr besteht, dass die Pumpe die Kammer leersaugt und damit trocken läuft!!!!! 

In die erste Filterkammer möcht ich einen Siebfilter (Model Vampyr) Christoph), in die 2. Kammer __ Hel-X und in die 3. Kammer 35 Patronen  ( 5x7 Reihen) , ca. 50 cm hoch, einbauen. 

Kann das funktionieren??

Ich freue mich auf Euere Kommentare.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Vampyr (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Reinhold,
wie läufts mit dem Sifi?

Und wie kommst du eigentlich auf den Patronenfilter? Der ist eigentlich eine Mischung aus den "alten" Mattenfiltern und den neuen a la __ Hel-X(besiedlungsfläche).
Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du den nicht, da Pat-Filter nur gegenüber Matten eine größere Besiedlungsfläche bilden, aber Hel-X in einigem nachstehen.
Mit einer guten Filterkonfiguration kommst du mit deinen 10 m³ locker mit 2 Tonnen aus.

Solltest du auf die Patronen bestehen, würde ich diese zwischen Sifi und Hel-X installieren. Aber da frag mal lieber Patronenexperten, denn was Patronenfilter angeht, ist mein Wissen recht beschränkt. Speziell was die Umsetzung angeht.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich an deiner Stelle 2 Tonnen verwenden. Eine als Vorfilter mit dem Sifi und eine zweite mit Hel-X gefüllt. In die 2. könnte man noch eine kleine Einheit separieren und diese mit ein paar Matten bzw Patronen ausstatten.
Willst du unbedingt 2 Kammern nach dem Sifi haben, würde ich die erste Kammer mit Hel-X bestücken und die zweite mit diesem neuen Zeugs (Kandix oder wie das heißt) mit noch größerer Oberfläche aber auch größerer Schmutzanfälligkeit bestücken. Die Pumpe kannst du einfach in die letzte Tonne versenken und entweder direkt zurück in den Teich pumpen oder ncoh einen Wasserfall oder Bachlauf damit bewässern.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Frankia (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Chrostoph,

danke für Deine Anregung.
Auf den Patronenfilter bin ich eigentlich über das Lesen im Forum gestoßen. Zum zweiten ist der Grund der, dass ich die Restschwebteile im Wasser über die Patronen oder auch Matten ausfiltern kann. 
Bei meinem Biotec hatte ich immer das Problem, dass die Filterschwämme, die eine Restreinigung des Wasser durchführen sollten, ständig zugeschwemmt waren. Mit Sicherheit aber auch der Grund darin zu suchen war, dass  das Wasser vorher nur über eine Filtersieb 550 mn  und dann sofort auf die Schwämme lief. Die Schwebteile hatten keine Möglichkeit, sich getrennt abzusetzten und somit keine ausreichende Klärung, bzw. Ansiedlung von Bakis möglich war. 

Dass ich den ganzen Filter in einem Stück haben möchte liegt an der Tatsache, dass ich keine Tonnen od. ähnliches im Garten herumstehen haben möchte. Die Filterkammer wird komplett versenkt und mit einem Deckel abgedeckt. Deshalb die Kompaktbauweise. 

Über die Anordnung, bzw. Bestückung der einzelnen Kammern ist noch alles offen. 
Die Patronen hatte ich deshalb zum Schluss gesetzt, da ich dort das Wasser  direkt an den Filterrohren mit der Pume absaugen kann.
Würde ich die __ Hel-X- oder auch anders bestückte Kammern zum Schluss setzten und dort das Wasser absaugen, bestünde die Gefahr, dass aus dem Patronenfilter nicht genügend Wasser nachfließt und somit die Pumpe die Kammer leersaugt und damit trocken läuft?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Torsten. Z (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

 

Guten Reinhold,

Frage was für einen Siebfilter willst du verwenden? Oder ist es ein Sifi? Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Komponenten. Ich persönlich halte von Sifi's nicht viel und würde da lieber zum Spaltfilter greifen, in deinen Fall ein US II/III. Dies würde für dich dann aber bedeuten das dein System, ein halbes Schwerkraft System wird. Nach den *US* muss eine Pumpe gesetzt werden die das Wasser in den Bio Bereich deines Filters pumpt.

Der Bio Bereich sollte hierbei etwas höher als der Teich sein.

Zum Patronenfilter den du für Schwebeteilchen planst, das wird nichts. Diese Teilchen sind zu klein als dass sie von einen Biologischen Filter erfast werden könnten.

Dazu bräuchtest du einen anderen Vorfilter Tromelfilter oder Vliesfilter, die beiden können das Wasser recht fein filtern. Mir ist kein anderer Filter bekannt der Feiner oder genauso fein filtern kann. Das hat aber auch seinen Preis. Die Frage ist ob man sich diesen Leisten möchte.

Also Patronenfilter weglassen und die Kammer für __ Hel-X nutzen um eine größere Besiedlungsfläche zu erhalten. Auch eine Reinigung ist bei Hel-X leichter (wenn der Patronenfilter mal gereinigt werden muss, ist dies sehr Aufwendig).


----------



## Frankia (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo Torsten, 
als Filter möchte ich den im nachfolgenden Link angeführten SIFI einsetzen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18643

Im Moment bin ich bei der Kammergröße der PF bzw. __ Hel-x-Kammer flexibel. 
Ich dachte nur, dass die PF eben auch ihren Anteil zur Reinigung des Wassers beitragen.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Torsten. Z (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hallo,

wie oben schon geschrieben halte ich von Sifi's nicht viel. Warum? In meinen Augen ist es die Aufgabe eines Vorfilters, den Grobschmutz bis *X* my sofort aus dem System zu nehmen. Das tut der Sifi aber nicht, der Schmutz haftet am Sieb und wird immer wieder vom Wasser umspült. Wenn das Sieb zu sitzt wird der Schmutz durch die Spülung nur wieder vom Sieb in das Wasser der Sifi-Kammer gedrückt. Man hofft dann das er sich am Boden absetzt und man ihn ablassen kann. Allso muss man den Schmutzablas  regelmäßig betätigen, da man sonst das Risiko eingeht das der sich am Boden gesammelte Schmutz in Lösung gehen kann.

Das ist bei allen anderen Vorfiltern anders = Besser gelöst. Der Schmutz wird dem System direkt entzogen und es besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr in Lösung zu gehen. Egal ob:

 Spaltfilter (Schmutz wird nach unten geführt und liegt dort auf den Trockenen bis zur Reinigung des Siebes)
 Trommelfilter (Schmutz wird beim Spülen direkt über einen Schmutzabls in die Kanalisation befördert und somit aus dem System)
 Vliesfilter (Schmutz liegt auf dem Vlies und wird beim weiter laufen mit diesen aus dem System Transportiert)

Sicher hat der PF eine Filterwirkung ohne Frage! Aber im vergleich zu __ Hel-X bei gleicher Größe geringer.


----------



## Vampyr (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie oben schon geschrieben halte ich von Sifi's nicht viel. Warum? In meinen Augen ist es die Aufgabe eines Vorfilters, den Grobschmutz bis *X* my sofort aus dem System zu nehmen. Das tut der Sifi aber nicht, der Schmutz haftet am Sieb und wird immer wieder vom Wasser umspült. Wenn das Sieb zu sitzt wird der Schmutz durch die Spülung nur wieder vom Sieb in das Wasser der Sifi-Kammer gedrückt. Man hofft dann das er sich am Boden absetzt und man ihn ablassen kann. Allso muss man den Schmutzablas  regelmäßig betätigen, da man sonst das Risiko eingeht das der sich am Boden gesammelte Schmutz in Lösung gehen kann.
> 
> ...



Hast du schonmal einen Sifi in Betrieb gehabt?
Wenn man den in ein 80l Tönnchen in die Mitte stopft, ist das selbstverständlich, dass der Dreck nur in der Schwebe gehalten wird, wobei sich auch dabei ein Teil mit der Zeit absetzt.

Ich habe bisher noch nichts schlechtes über den sifi gehört und bin mit meinem auch voll zufrieden.



> Dazu bräuchtest du einen anderen Vorfilter Tromelfilter oder Vliesfilter, die beiden können das Wasser recht fein filtern. Mir ist kein anderer Filter bekannt der Feiner oder genauso fein filtern kann. Das hat aber auch seinen Preis. Die Frage ist ob man sich diesen Leisten möchte.


Das kann ein Sifi genausogut, wie ein Trommelfilter. Entscheident dabei ist die Maschenweite des Filtergewebes.


Reinhold, was hällst du davon, eine Reihe von Patronen als Zwischenfilter zwischen den beiden Filterkammern aufzuhängen? 5 oder 6 Patronen dürften ausreichen. Von denen geht je ein Rohr in die letzte Filterkammer.
In die kommt dann dieses neue Filtermaterial, dessen Name mir jetzt nicht einfällt.
Etwa 15cm über dem Grund könntest du dann ein grobes Gitter spannen, wo sich der Dreck ablagert und abgelassen werden kann. Etwas erhöht über das Gitter kommt dann die Pumpe bzw die Pumpen, je nach dem.
Du solltest aber bei der Planung darauf achten, dass die Kammern möglichst komplett durchströmt werden, um das Filtervolumen auszunutzen.
Ein langsamer Strom von unten nach oben erhöht die Filterleistung, da der Dreck sich ja abseten will. Strömt das Wasser von oben nach unten wird mehr Dreck mit in die nächste Kammer geschwemmt als umgekehrt.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

hi
ich bin zwar jetzt nicht mehr so oft hier, aber das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. 



> Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass er perfekt in Schwerkraftanlagen integrierbar ist und das Sieb ständig durch den eingebauten Spülrotor freispült. Nachteil ist die benötigte 2. Pumpe und deren Stromverbrauch.
> Letztendlich gibts auch noch den Trommelfilter. Das ist im Grunde mein Sifi, nur dass die Spüldüsen fest sind und die Trommel rotiert. Den trommelfilter würde ich nicht empfehlen, da er alle postiven Merkmale meiner Variante hat, aber noch einen zusätzlichen Motor zur Drehung der Trommel benötigt.



also diese aussage ist falsch.

es herrschen welten zwischen einen trommelfilter und einem sifi.
ein sifi wäre mir nie ins haus gekommen.



> Zum Patronenfilter den du für Schwebeteilchen planst, das wird nichts. Diese Teilchen sind zu klein als dass sie von einen Biologischen Filter erfast werden könnten.



das ist auch nicht richtig, schwebeteilchen holt ein pf mit einer 30er schaumstoffdicht sehr wohl heraus. 



> Also Patronenfilter weglassen und die Kammer für __ Hel-X nutzen um eine größere Besiedlungsfläche zu erhalten. Auch eine Reinigung ist bei Hel-X leichter (wenn der Patronenfilter mal gereinigt werden muss, ist dies sehr Aufwendig).



ja und nein
ein pf nach dem helix einszusetzen macht in sofern sinn, das der schmutz der
durch eine schlechte vorfilterung und beim "reinigen" des hel-x den "restschmutz" auffängt.
so bleibt das wasser immer klar und ist deshalb nicht verkehrt nen pf zum schluss mit ein zu planen.



> wie oben schon geschrieben halte ich von Sifi's nicht viel. Warum? In meinen Augen ist es die Aufgabe eines Vorfilters, den Grobschmutz bis X my sofort aus dem System zu nehmen. Das tut der Sifi aber nicht, der Schmutz haftet am Sieb und wird immer wieder vom Wasser umspült. Wenn das Sieb zu sitzt wird der Schmutz durch die Spülung nur wieder vom Sieb in das Wasser der Sifi-Kammer gedrückt. Man hofft dann das er sich am Boden absetzt und man ihn ablassen kann. Allso muss man den Schmutzablas regelmäßig betätigen, da man sonst das Risiko eingeht das der sich am Boden gesammelte Schmutz in Lösung gehen kann.
> 
> Das ist bei allen anderen Vorfiltern anders = Besser gelöst. Der Schmutz wird dem System direkt entzogen und es besteht keine Möglichkeit mehr in Lösung zu gehen. Egal ob:



da sind wir einer meinung.


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

hi


> Das kann ein Sifi genausogut, wie ein Trommelfilter. Entscheident dabei ist die Maschenweite des Filtergewebes.



mensch du machst aussagen hier 

und keiner sagt was. 

deine idee ist übrigens nicht schlecht 

so ähnlich hab ich es auch gelöst.

wenn ich morgen zeit hab, komm ich nochmal darauf zurück.


----------



## Frankia (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Reinhold, was hällst du davon, eine Reihe von Patronen als Zwischenfilter zwischen den beiden Filterkammern aufzuhängen? 5 oder 6 Patronen dürften ausreichen. Von denen geht je ein Rohr in die letzte Filterkammer.
> In die kommt dann dieses neue Filtermaterial, dessen Name mir jetzt nicht einfällt.
> Etwa 15cm über dem Grund könntest du dann ein grobes Gitter spannen, wo sich der Dreck ablagert und abgelassen werden kann. Etwas erhöht über das Gitter kommt dann die Pumpe bzw die Pumpen, je nach dem.
> Du solltest aber bei der Planung darauf achten, dass die Kammern möglichst komplett durchströmt werden, um das Filtervolumen auszunutzen.
> ...



Hallo Christoph,
im Prinzip ist alles möglich, da es ja im Moment nur die Planung ist.
In die 2. Kammer PF einzusetzen ist kein Problem. Aber wie kommt das Wasser hinüber, wenn es nach oben abgeleitet wird oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, bzw. Deine Skizze falsch interpretiert?

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Vampyr (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hi Jürgen,
und danke deiner Kompetenten und sachlichen Kritik.
Aber eins verstehe ich (als angehender Maschinenbau Ing.)noch nicht ganz. Wo siehst du Voteile vom Trommelfilter gegenüber dem Sifi (bei gleicher Maschenweite des Filtergewebes)?
Beide arbeiten nach dem selben Prinzip, nur, dass der Sifi den Spülrotor duch den Wasserdruck dreht und eine größere Kammer von Vorteil ist. Da die Schwebstoffe, die durch beide Systeme gefiltert werden schwerer sind als das Wasser, werden sie sich über kurz oder lang absetzen. das passiert beim Sifi mit 500l Vortex natürlich vorranig über die Strömung und die langsame Fließgeschwindigkeit. Ist das Vorklärbecken zu klein, bleiben die Teilchen solange in der Schwebe, bis eine Konzentration erreicht ist, in der sie sich absetzten.

@ Reinhold, der Wasserspiegel im Filter liegt natürlich ein wenig über den Rohren. Den Rest erledigt die Schwerkraft, wenn der Querschnitt groß genug ist.(Querschnitt =r²xPi , r=Radius=halber Durchmesser. das ganze zum Quadrat und mal Pi (3,1415))
Dein 110er Rohr hat einen Querschnitt von 9530mm² und ein 50er Rohr 1963mm². Ergo erreicht du mit 5 50er Rohren einen größeren Querschnitt als mit einem 110er. Vorausgesetzt beide stehen komplett unter Wasser.
Wenn bedarf besteht, kann ich auch die Strömungsverluste durch die Biegungen ausrechnen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## tomlegno (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Hi Christoph,

ich bin zwar kein Trommel - und kein SIFI - Experte, aber dass die Maschenweite eines Filtergewebes nichts, aber auch gar nichts über die Filtration aussagt, sollte auch dir, als angehenden Ingenieur, einleuchtend sein  . 
Es gibt sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen µm und µm. Ich kenne unterschiedliche 20µm Siebmaterialien, die in der Filterleistung relativ unterschiedlich sind. Oder willst du hier allen Ernstes behaupten, dass ein Draht-Siebgewebe von 200µm die gleiche Filterleistung wie ein Sintermetallgewebe von 200 µm hat (nur als Beispiel, hat jetzt mit Teichfilterbau nix am Hut).  

Nur so mal nebenbei. Ich habe auch einen SIFI, allerdings selbstgebaut, ich würde ihn nicht mit einem Trommelfilter vergleichen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

hi christoph



> und danke deiner Kompetenten und sachlichen Kritik.



jo, man tut halt was man kann. 

nee...also ich versuchs mal zu erklären.

wie tom schon sagte, es ist die siebgröße die dem sifi probleme machen wird.

1 ist der spüldruck beim sifi zu gering und
2 das hauptproblem ist der schmutz der nicht entfernt sondern vom sieb weggespült wird und dieses dadurch immer wieder zusetzt.

er müßte also auch noch eine viel höhere menge an schmutz ständig entfernen und dieser kann sich nicht so schnell absetzen, wie er nachkommt.

ein beisbiel:
du hast nen sifi mit 200µm angeschlossen und relativ klares wasser.
würdest du direkt hinter dem sifi einen trommelfilter anschließen,
würde der die erste zeit sich alle 10min einschalten.
je nach umwälzrate würde sich dann intervall auf evtl. 1 h reduzieren.

ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine. 

außerdem entfernt ein tf den schmutz "sofort" aus dem system, bein sifi erst wenn man den schmutz ablässt.


----------



## Vampyr (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Nabend Jürgen,
der Wasserdruck vom Sifi ist zu gering? Der lässt sich doch wie beim Trommelfilter einstellen. Genauso ist doch das selbe Filtergewebe verbaut wie beim Trommler. Was ich nicht wusste ist, dass der Trommler nur bei Bedarf anspringt. Dadurch kann man natürlich bei geringerem Stromverbrauch mehr Leistung abverlangen.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man für den Sifi nicht vielleicht ebenfalls eine kraftvollere Pumpe intalliert und diese nur anlaufen lässt, wenn der Wasserstand unter einen gewissen Wert absinkt, der sagen wir mal 2cm über dem eigentlichen Wasserstand liegt. Da kommt dann noch eine Abschaltverzögerung von 30s dran und ein weiterer Schwimmer, der beide Pumpenunterhalb eines gewissen Pegels abschaltet, dass diese nicht trockenlaufen.
Wie gesagt bin ich mit meinem Sifi momentan recht zufrieden. Auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass er die riesen Schlammmenge, die in meinem Teich angefallen ist problemlos verarbeitet hat.
Aber die Möglichkeit den Sifi auf Intervall umzurüsten gefällt mir außerordentlich gut. Das währe ggf. auch eine gute Alternative für Reinhold, sollte er sich für den Sifi entscheiden. Dann kann er gleich eine größere Pumpe einplanen, die nur in kurzen Intervallen läuft.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

servus



> der Wasserdruck vom Sifi ist zu gering? Der lässt sich doch wie beim Trommelfilter einstellen. Genauso ist doch das selbe Filtergewebe verbaut wie beim Trommler.



bei 200µm mag das ja genügen, aber zb. 40µm muß das wasser richtig mit power auf den sieb knallen, so das es auch den sieb richtig spülen kann.
40µm ist so fein, wenn du da wasser über den sieb schüttest bleibt es darauf stehen und fließt nicht mal durch, verstehst du. 
guckst du da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/24535&d=1209036367

außerdem ist zwischen düse und sieb beim sifi wasser, was das ganze nochmal bremst.

würde der sifi mit 40µm sieb laufen, wäre er schon längst auf dem markt. 



> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man für den Sifi nicht vielleicht ebenfalls eine kraftvollere Pumpe intalliert und diese nur anlaufen lässt, wenn der Wasserstand unter einen gewissen Wert absinkt, der sagen wir mal 2cm über dem eigentlichen Wasserstand liegt.



denke das es nicht viel bringen wird. je nach verschmutzung wird er sich dann im minutentakt einschalten weil ja der schmutz nicht entfernt wird.
kann ich aber nicht genaus sagen, ich hatte ja noch keinen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Ich kann hier nur sagen das jürgen in jeden Punkt recht hat, der Sifi ist nunmal eine Fehlkonstruktion   

Er entfernt den Schmutz nicht :?


----------



## Vampyr (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann hier nur sagen das jürgen in jeden Punkt recht hat, der Sifi ist nunmal eine Fehlkonstruktion
> 
> Er entfernt den Schmutz nicht :?


 Das kann ich so überhaupt nicht stehen lassen. Wie mehrfach erwähnt, bin ich mit meinem voll zufrieden.

Hast bzw hattest du selbst einen Sifi, oder ist das nur haltloses Geplänkel, was du hier von dir gibst?


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



> Hast bzw hattest du selbst einen Sifi, oder ist das nur haltloses Geplänkel, was du hier von dir gibst?



Ich hatte selbst einen Sifi schade um das Geld welches er gekostet hat, dafür hätte man alles mögliche machen können. Nach 2 Monaten habe ich ihn dann wieder ausgebaut und durch zwei Spaltfilter ersetzt (Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter waren mir einfach zu teuer). 

Es ist halt so das er den Schmutz nicht sofort wie es ein Vorfilter tun sollte aus dem System entfernt.


----------



## Vampyr (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte selbst einen Sifi schade um das Geld welches er gekostet hat, dafür hätte man alles mögliche machen können. Nach 2 Monaten habe ich ihn dann wieder ausgebaut und durch zwei Spaltfilter ersetzt (Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter waren mir einfach zu teuer).
> 
> Es ist halt so das er den Schmutz nicht sofort wie es ein Vorfilter tun sollte aus dem System entfernt.


Wo hast du den denn eingebaut? Und wie.
Hatte der Dreck die Gelegenheit sich unten anzusammeln oder war alles ständig in Bewegung?


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

Ich denke echt du hältst mich für blöd. Das Problem war nicht das sich der Schmutz nicht Absetzen konnte sondern das er im System *verbleibt*. Was er nicht soll, da er dann in Lösung gehen kann. Das ist bei anderen Vorfiltern *nicht* der Fall. 

Verbaut war der SiFi III in diesen HDPE Tank:
Höhe: 1,23 m
Durchmesser: 1.13 m
Inhalt: 1000L


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

hi

vielleicht sollten wir mal eine neues thema erstellen:

vor und nachteile eines sifi

oder so...

net das ihr euch die köpfe deswegen einschlagt.   

würde mich daran auch gerne beteiligen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Eigenbau-Filter*

O.K 

Hier hast das Thema


----------

